# We won chaffetz withdrawing 621



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Check his official Instagram, he is withdrawing HR 621. Let's work on HR 622.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... but he has shown his true colors.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> ... but he has shown his true colors.


Agreed as someone on huntalk said, you don't thank someone who just had a gun to your head and didn't pull the trigger. HR 622, needs to go and pressure needs to continue.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Agreed as someone on huntalk said, you don't thank someone who just had a gun to your head and didn't pull the trigger. HR 622, needs to go and pressure needs to continue.


Like I mentioned in another post, he is on the right track, but has some more miles to cover.

When Jason first came into office, he was piping off about sage grouse, and making allot of other very ignorant statements with regard to public lands, hunting, wildlife, etc.

Since that time he has come quite some distance, but has held onto many of his anti-public lands rhetoric, this needs to change, and appears to be changing. Much of that distance has come because of sportsmen, and Jason's newly found interest in hunting. An interest he used to get pounded for lacking as a freshman congressman. This demonstrates the power that sportsmen and hunters do have on this issue. Particularly through expansion of our ranks.

I am all for giving people a chance, but we do need to stay vigilant, there are plenty of guys wearing camo that do not have the interest of hunters, in particular, Western hunters at heart.


----------

